# music that fit in ufo category, you can't label it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Take my music i have a hard time pigeon holing it,
> -it's: doomy, ambient, drone, industrial(early), noise, new age, heavy but not metal nor punk
> than what the hell is it experimental???
> 
> ...


----------

